
Book sheds new light on Nazi Germany - lermontov
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/what-to-read/wolfson-history-prize-2016-this-brilliant-book-sheds-new-light-o/
======
fiatmoney
It's odd (but maybe not surprising) how much fixation there is on
concentration camps, the focus of the book, as a synecdoche for Nazi Germany
as a whole, when they were only really up and running for the last 4 years or
so of a 12 year rule.

